# Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II Sample Images



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 31, 2015)

```
<p>The recently announced Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II will be available in mid October of this year, so between now and then we should see a barrage of sample images from the highly anticipated lens. A few of the images below are available in high resolution via Canon China, and you can view them <a href="http://www.canon.com.cn/products/camera/ef/lineup/wide/ef35f14lii/sample.html" target="_blank">here</a>.</p>
<p>We’ve received nothing but positive feedback about this new lens, I don’t remember the last time people have been this happy about a new product from Canon.</p>
<p>Expect stock of the new lens to be low well into the new year, so if you want one before then, we do suggest preordering as soon as you’re able.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder EF 35 f/1.4L II $1799: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1180801-REG/canon_9523b002_35mm_f_1_4l_ii_usm.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA35142.html?utm_term=UbK24x0al34oSlvW4eT8QxjoUkX3mDVXeWC-Ug0&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=rflaid64393&cvosrc=affiliate.64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1Uehm5w" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-22123 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/L262_5DMkIII_CINC_Sample_Image_1_mid_tcm14-1290680.jpg'><img width="113" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/L262_5DMkIII_CINC_Sample_Image_1_mid_tcm14-1290680-113x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="L262_5DMkIII_CINC_Sample_Image_1_mid_tcm14-1290680" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/L262_5DS_CINC_Sample_Image_2-mid_tcm14-1290692.jpg'><img width="113" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/L262_5DS_CINC_Sample_Image_2-mid_tcm14-1290692-113x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="L262_5DS_CINC_Sample_Image_2-mid_tcm14-1290692" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/L262_5DMkIII_CINC_Sample_Image_8-mid_tcm14-1290687.jpg'><img width="113" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/L262_5DMkIII_CINC_Sample_Image_8-mid_tcm14-1290687-113x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="L262_5DMkIII_CINC_Sample_Image_8-mid_tcm14-1290687" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/sample1_b.jpg'><img width="100" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/sample1_b-100x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="sample1_b" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/L262_5DS_CINC_Sample_Image_10_tcm14-1290689.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/L262_5DS_CINC_Sample_Image_10_tcm14-1290689-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="L262_5DS_CINC_Sample_Image_10_tcm14-1290689" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/L262_5DS_CINC_Sample_Image_7_tcm14-1290697.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/L262_5DS_CINC_Sample_Image_7_tcm14-1290697-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="L262_5DS_CINC_Sample_Image_7_tcm14-1290697" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/L262_5DMkIII_CINC_Sample_Image_5_tcm14-1290684.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/L262_5DMkIII_CINC_Sample_Image_5_tcm14-1290684-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="L262_5DMkIII_CINC_Sample_Image_5_tcm14-1290684" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/sample6_b.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/sample6_b-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="sample6_b" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/sample5_b.jpg'><img width="100" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/sample5_b-100x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="sample5_b" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/L262_5DS_CINC_Sample_Image_6_tcm14-1290696.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/L262_5DS_CINC_Sample_Image_6_tcm14-1290696-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="L262_5DS_CINC_Sample_Image_6_tcm14-1290696" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/sample2_b.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/sample2_b-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="sample2_b" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/L262_5DMkIII_CINC_Sample_Image_4_tcm14-1290683.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/L262_5DMkIII_CINC_Sample_Image_4_tcm14-1290683-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="L262_5DMkIII_CINC_Sample_Image_4_tcm14-1290683" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/sample4_b.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/sample4_b-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="sample4_b" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/sample3_b.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/sample3_b-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="sample3_b" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/L262_5DMkIII_CINC_Sample_Image_3_mid_tcm14-1290682.jpg'><img width="113" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/L262_5DMkIII_CINC_Sample_Image_3_mid_tcm14-1290682-113x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="L262_5DMkIII_CINC_Sample_Image_3_mid_tcm14-1290682" /></a>
			</dt></dl>
			<br style='clear: both' />
		</div>
```


----------



## -1 (Aug 31, 2015)

Image no 6 is kinda blurry on the sides...


----------



## Zv (Aug 31, 2015)

Good to see they have the obligatory cat pic in there! ;D


----------



## David (Aug 31, 2015)

Maybe better here: 

http://de.canon.ch/for_home/product_finder/cameras/ef_lenses/fixed_focal_length/ef_35mm_f1.4l_ii_usm/

See 'Beispielbilder' where you'll find high res samples

They look impressive!


----------



## rs (Aug 31, 2015)

-1 said:


> Image no 6 is kinda blurry on the sides...



The subject isn't parallel to the focal plane. Do you expect everything in a three dimensional scene to be in perfect focus when shot at f/1.4 from close up?


----------



## Viggo (Aug 31, 2015)

rs said:


> -1 said:
> 
> 
> > Image no 6 is kinda blurry on the sides...
> ...



I thiink he might be joking


----------



## Etienne (Aug 31, 2015)

Seeing the dramatic improvement between this and the original 35 1.4 is making me really anxious to see what they do with a 50mm f/1.2L mark II ... I can't wait, I'm expecting it to be irresistible now!


----------



## tron (Aug 31, 2015)

The tester worked very hard at ... the islands Santorini and Zakyntos


----------



## drjlo (Aug 31, 2015)

They're nice, but I don't see why one couldn't produce very similar photos with the current 35L


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 31, 2015)

tron said:


> The tester worked very hard at ... the islands Santorini and Zakyntos


A why not? I would go back there given half a chance!


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 31, 2015)

drjlo said:


> They're nice, but I don't see why one couldn't produce very similar photos with the current 35L



Actually, in the Landscapes (not the portraits) which i couldn't do with the current 16-35 II f2.8 L. Seriously....the mft's for the 16-35II at f8 are very good...


----------



## The Supplanter (Sep 1, 2015)

I think the bokeh looks really nice.


----------



## ranplett (Sep 1, 2015)

Why not check them out here instead? The Chinese site isn't showing me all the photos, and the bicycle shot seems cropped.

http://www.cameraegg.org/ef-35mm-f1-4l-ii-usm-lens-sample-images/

Lens seems to render well (I'm excited and may even replace my 35 f2 IS), but looks a little funky right after it approaches OOF areas. Does anyone else sense that? Specifically, on the bicycle shot (seems like motion blur), and the street lantern shot (the screws at the top look odd). Just curious if anyone else sees that.


----------



## Phenix205 (Sep 1, 2015)

Not a big fan of using this lens for portrait. The perspective is odd. It's a great street/indoor low light photography lens. Other than that, I haven't been able to find a spot for it in my kit.


----------



## vangelismm (Sep 1, 2015)

Phenix205 said:


> Not a big fan of using this lens for portrait. The perspective is odd. It's a great street/indoor low light photography lens. Other than that, I haven't been able to find a spot for it in my kit.



perspective is not an atribute of any lens.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 1, 2015)

Phenix205 said:


> Not a big fan of using this lens for portrait. The perspective is odd. It's a great street/indoor low light photography lens. Other than that, I haven't been able to find a spot for it in my kit.


Yes it certainly sounds like it's a focal length you don't understand or have mastered yet. So...do you put it down and sky away or do you use it and learn to master it? 
It's a lens which makes more sense when you mate it with a 2nd lens and camera like an 85mm. The two work well together. Unfortunately, many people use a single prime and expect it to be as versatile as a zoom.


----------



## Joey (Sep 1, 2015)

I note the price of the new lens is going to be $1799 or over here in the UK... £1799. The current exchange rate is $1.53=£1. Canon are laughing at us.


----------



## Phenix205 (Sep 2, 2015)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Phenix205 said:
> 
> 
> > Not a big fan of using this lens for portrait. The perspective is odd. It's a great street/indoor low light photography lens. Other than that, I haven't been able to find a spot for it in my kit.
> ...


What I don't understand or will never be interested in mastering is to take a photo of a pretty girl's face up close using this focal length that "distorted" the perspective of a beautiful human body. Others may like that. The intent of the samples was probably trying to show the versatility of this lens. I love the rest of them but just not the portraits especially the first two.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 2, 2015)

Joey said:


> I note the price of the new lens is going to be $1799 or over here in the UK... £1799. The current exchange rate is $1.53=£1. Canon are laughing at us.



Yes, they are, it's the same story all over Europe....


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 2, 2015)

Viggo said:


> Joey said:
> 
> 
> > I note the price of the new lens is going to be $1799 or over here in the UK... £1799. The current exchange rate is $1.53=£1. Canon are laughing at us.
> ...



That could well be a reflection on the cost of doing business in Europe too, well part of the price differential anyway. 

Not playing politics here but I am European though I live in the USA, and I have no axe to grind. The States do not have the workers protection, minimum wages, healthcare, social services and lifestyle of Europeans, you pay for that in everything you buy as well as your various other taxes. On the other hand over here we pay less for goods and earn less per hour for our work (unless we are rappers), many people don't get paid vacation, workers comp is paltry compared to Europe, the 'minimum wage' is largely negated by calling people 'managers' or the massive exclusions to the laws, it might seem unfair, but I am sure they sell stuff for what they can. Look at the price of keenly priced competitive items like Rebel kits etc to see if there is gouging, the price of those is also parity, yet if they could sell them for less they would, they are the proverbial 'stack 'em high, sell 'em cheap' item.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 2, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Joey said:
> ...



Of course, but the 35 L II is waaay beyond the normal price difference, I think that's what upsets people.


----------

